# i bought this new toy



## GeneV215 (Sep 8, 2013)

its basically like a ball and you put fish food inside and you watch the fish play with it its amazing!!! has anyone ever tried this ?


----------



## Flip (Jun 17, 2013)

Can't say that I have.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds neat! Any more information? Like the brand or a pic?


----------



## Flip (Jun 17, 2013)

A Kong Ball for fish?


----------



## GeneV215 (Sep 8, 2013)

Flip said:


> Can't say that I have.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SL2JozaSODU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Love it!


----------

